# Strong smell from new furnace!



## Bill45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello,

We had a new oil furnace installed about 2 years ago. It is a Trane model xp80 with a Beckett burner. Lately we have been getting a strong exhaust smell coming from it in the morning. The thermostat is programmed to 65f at night and then go up to 69f in the morning. It has been in the teens here in maryland. So far we have not smelled it during the day. I don't believe it is 
the heat exchanger because I think we would be getting the smell all the time and the basement stays pretty warm so the exchanger should not be getting that cold. It is a month shy of it's yearly maintenace.

We have called the furnace people but they have not set up a time yet.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds and probably smells  like you just need a cleaning. Have you changed the air filter? and do you also have A/C.? Is ther any rusting?
If you do not already have a Carbon Monoxide detector, I would get one. Not for just your furnace but also for any other fireplaces or appliances that create heat.
Those fellas are busy this time of year, call and make sure you tell them the smell is strong, you should get put higher on the list.


----------



## Bill45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi InspectorD,

We have 3 carbon monoxide testers and I cleaned the air filter the other day.

Thanks for the info!

Bill


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 17, 2010)

Also just take a peak into your chimney flue if you can, the varmints like to build things indoors this time of year.
Good luck.


----------



## Bill45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wish I could check the flue but there is snow on the roof. We have squirrels but they don't get on the roof. Maybe chimney swifts but I don't know if they have built nests in the chimney or not.


----------



## eokhuijzen (Jan 16, 2011)

actually, I had this same problem.  I thought it was leaking gas.  But the gas company came out - cause that is what it smelled like.  He noticed I just had my hardword floors redone and said that plus the fire from the heater makes a smell and it should be gone in a few weeks.  Have you been doing any other home improvements that could have impacted it?


----------



## Bill45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Eokhuijzen,

We finally had the problem resolved. It was actually simple. We had a repair guy come out who has had a lot of experience with oil furnaces. It seems many people are not sure what to look for when it comes to oil furnaces. He said the flame was getting to much air so he adjusted the the air flow to it and it has been working ever since. We also had problems with the lockout LED coming on but that fix that problem also.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

